# Writers, and what we do!



## Chime85 (Mar 8, 2013)

Saw this and laughed!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 9, 2013)

Heehee, this is now my desktop background, thanks


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 9, 2013)

Haha no problem. Glad I could give your desktop a little sparkle!


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 9, 2013)

I like this.


----------



## Kit (Mar 10, 2013)

Lord, where'd they get that picture of me for the last panel?


----------

